# Wagner's Imperial Fists (5th Company)



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello all,

When I read about how difficult it is to paint yellow marines, I decided that I had to try, and of course, this turned out to be the start of my new army. Below I've posted pictures of my first two Imperial Fists!

I think the result is an ok starting point, but I would love some harsh critique!

The yellow:

1. White primer.

2. Watered down Golden Yellow. Very transluscent layer.

3. Gryphonne Sepia wash.

4. Layers of more and more bright yellow glazes, avoiding recesses, from Golden Yellow, through Sunburst Yellow, mixing more and more white into the yellow, and lastly a 50/50 mix of Sunburst and Bleached Bone. Keep the middle of armour-plates darker. 

Or:

4b. Alternatively (faster): 2 layers of quite heavily watered down Golden Yellow. 2 layers of quite heavily watered down Sunburst yellow. 2 layers of Glaze of Golden Yellow on the middle of "plates", to create a highlight "the-other-way-around", darkening the middle. I try to make the transition from Golden to Sunburst yellow as invisible as possible. Lastly, highlight a bit with 50/50 Sunburst and Bleached Bone.

5. Use the Gryphonne Sepia wash to carefully recreate lines between armour-plates, that you've accidentaly covered with yellow madness.

6. Use appropriate yellow to carefully recreate areas, that you've accidentaly covered with Gryphonne Sepia.

7. Use the Gryphonne Sepia wash to carefully recreate lines between armour-plates, that you've accidentaly covered with yellow.

8. And so on...

I'm sorry for the bad phone pictures! 























































More to come!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, to start with, the background is way cool.... I thought I was doing well with background stuff in my log... but this blows me away... + rep for that.

Only critique I have is that if you've gone to the trouble to put a bit of weathering on the barrel of the Multi Melta... it might be complimented by a bit of dirt on the tires... 

But on the whole these guys look great


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Wagner said:


> Hello all,
> 
> When I read about how difficult it is to paint yellow marines


Well you obviously missed that memo, this stuff is great. Loving the background stuff . + Rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work so far mate! Your yellow is really top notch and the pose on th ML guy is nicely executed. Keep up the good work. I will be following with interest.

On a side note I am extremely jealous of your terrain.......


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks alot! It's a great motivation to get comments like that! 

I had a grey moonscape table before, but I got very bored of it. Now I'm having great fun expanding my green new table! 

My plan is to create some weathering on all the miniatures (including the weapons), but I've decided to wait untill most of the army is done, to get a cohesive look.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Wagner,

Anyone crazy enough to attempt an Imperial Fist army is worthy of reps. You, however sir, deserves bucketful of it for not only effort, but execution. They are looking absolutely superb. Beautiful and vibrant, and your choice of using gryphonne sepia as a shade is perfect. Now that's an Imperial Fist army... Great work.... gotta show us more man!! +rep indeed

Oh, and I second Midge913 on the scenery, very nice and tasteful..... almost felt like looking at a page from a White Dwarf mag....


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

So, got another little guy finished up. This time, a tactical marine with a Multi-melta. What do you think?





































And here is a new family photo. I've grown fond of these yellow fellows!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking good, will be following this log , love the scenery, have a rep. 

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks! 

Under the stern gaze of Wagner the Genius, I diligently work on my next Attack Bike.


----------



## CommissarJim (Nov 9, 2010)

Those are some beautiful imperial fists man. Good work  Also I like the subtle positioning on the attack bike, to me it almost looks as though the marines are telling each other something...


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's the idea; I imagine these two old friends, constantly bickering


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

A great job so far, very impressive, yellow can be such a bastard! I love the scenery, it makes everything come to life, can`t wait to see more. :grin:


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow that's impressive. Incredible execution and incredible background.


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm very glad you like them!

I edited the OP and wrote a more detailed explanation on how I painted the yellow:

1. White primer.

2. Watered down Golden Yellow. Very transluscent layer.

3. Gryphonne Sepia wash.

4. Layers of more and more bright yellow glazes, avoiding recesses, from Golden Yellow, through Sunburst Yellow, mixing more and more white into the yellow, and lastly a 50/50 mix of Sunburst and Bleached Bone. Keep the middle of armour-plates darker. 

Or:

4b. Alternatively (faster): 2 layers of quite heavily watered down Golden Yellow. 2 layers of quite heavily watered down Sunburst yellow. 2 layers of Glaze of Golden Yellow on the middle of "plates", to create a highlight "the-other-way-around", darkening the middle. I try to make the transition from Golden to Sunburst yellow as invisible as possible. Lastly, highlight a bit with 50/50 Sunburst and Bleached Bone.

5. Use the Gryphonne Sepia wash to carefully recreate lines between armour-plates, that you've accidentaly covered with yellow madness.

6. Use appropriate yellow to carefully recreate areas, that you've accidentaly covered with Gryphonne Sepia.

7. Use the Gryphonne Sepia wash to carefully recreate lines between armour-plates, that you've accidentaly covered with yellow.

8. And so on...


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice, Very VERY nice!!!.......and that includes the scenery as well!!...Nice work and keep it coming!! :wink:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Best Imperial Fists I've seen for a *long* time! + Rep


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Nice looking models. Imperial fists being my favourite marine chapter for bad-assery. Where did you get those stained glass window pieces of terrain if i can ask.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Wagner said:


>


This is by far one of my favorite painted 40k pictures I have ever seen. If I could match that painting (especially your work on the yellow!) I would've never given up on my Imperial Fists.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I gotta say you did well on the yellow man!!! Looks fantastic. One thing though that should be addressed, but may not be as noticeable once you get an army of them... the Multi Meltas look odd. Are the barrels painted yellow too? In one pic you have one looking nice and burned out, but needs to have a metallic highlight done to it to remind us it's still metal. The one one the bike looks like it's yellow for some reason, is it the photo? have some rep though man!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate these are looking great, as is the scenery. Keep it up!

Rev


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That yellow is fantastic, and for some reason I really like the devs with the yellow packs.

Will hold fire for a full squad, as i'm sure it'll look stunning!


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW most amazing fists i have EVER seen!!! they look so great! i cant wait to see more! the scenery just adds to everything! you've inspired me to paint some fists using the way you put it. +rep!:victory:


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your nice comments! They keep me going 

Finally started work on my Ironclad. Still need to finish the second bike, though...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work on your log man. The pic’s are awesome. You have inspired me to snap some more action shots for my plog. + Rep.


----------

